# The bruiser returns!



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Just saw on tamiya's site the bruiser is back! Im so excited!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I know, ain't that cool ? Spider sent me an email about the Bruiser I am going to buy from him and I looked up stuff on line about it last night and came accross that info. 
Hope they re release the Blazin Blazer too !:thumbsup:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ah that would be nice id like to see the nissan king cab back too i got 6 of those bad boys wouldent mind having a new one.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

6 ? As in *S I X ?? LOL UM, you wouldn't want to sell one by any chance ? LOL Just kidding with you. Do you have an original Blazin Blazer too ? Man I would love one of those*


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep 6 they should be on my photos but i need to upload some new stuff but the king cab back in the day won me some races ive been collecting them since.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

This one has a rare trackmaster belt drive transmission.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Heres the other 5 king cabs.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Try this again.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

As for the blazing blazer i had one a long time ago but stupid me sold it a long time ago.


----------

